# Extedned cab Speakers on a 97 ext cab



## pontgta (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a 97 ext cab with the rear speakers gone, so went and purchased some Infinity 6 1/2's. went to try them, but of cource they did not fit, so i mounted them in the front doors. Now i need some that will fit the back. I see some post about it, but no results. I did see this on crutchfield

Retrosound R-652N RetroMod&#153; 6-3/4" 2-way car speakers at Crutchfield.com

Anyone use these or anything that i do not have to spend a wek fabricating and modifing my truck?


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

Why not put back the factory speakers?
284 Speaker :: Body Electrical :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Hardbody Truck Parts (D21U) 1995-1997 :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

I have a 1997 XE extended cab. I have Pioneer TS-1620 II 3-way speakers in all 4 locations (back wall and doors). I bought them from Crutchfield like 10 years ago, and as I recall they were the only type from Crutchfield that would fit.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

Check this thread for some helpful info. Also in that thread is a link to a thread by fred s. Check it also. http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/133517-95-radio-help.html


----------



## pontgta (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses, but i might consider the stock , but wanted to add something a bit better. I do not want to go extreme, but just somthing better than i have. I would have thought some one here might had done this before . 

Yes i had been looking for the Pioneer TS-1620 II but they are discontinued. I had found this article when looking online

Eddie Hall's 1997 Nissan pickup


----------



## Hardbody97 (Feb 9, 2006)

You need something with a top-mount depth of 1-13/16" or less. You could measure the distance from the speaker mounting ring to the back wall to get the exact space you have. Maybe you can stack some washers under the speaker flange to gain some more space. I don't know if you'll still be able to get grills on if you do that though.


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

I have some shallow mount infinity speakers in the back of my x-cab. Be careful though. Make sure the speaker covers aren't too bulgy. I made that mistake. The jump seats wouldn't fold out due to the speaker cover. So I ended up going to a fabric store and got some speaker fabric and used that. Doesn't look too bad, but I'd prefer the regular cover.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On my 97 SE/KC, I used Infinity Kappa composite speakers in the doors and Sony Explodes for the rear. While I can fold the rear seats up or down, it's extremely tight, requiring to have to pull on the seat to get it to squeek past the speaker grill. Used an Aiwa AM/FM/CASS/CD double-din audio chassis and kept the factory rear speaker amp. Sounds great, but you have to fade to the front to compensate for the rear amp.


----------

